# Search for Gold continues



## faderharley (Jan 17, 2011)

I really did not want to re-write my grow journal so I thought a brief summary would do...
&#12288;
Grow Area: Lower level closet. Size is 3 1/2 feet by 4-1/2 feet by 9 feet. Roughly 12 sqft . Louver door, painted walls flat white

Grow System: 
Aeroponic-Hydroponic diy grow system. By using deep tote boxes, 1 as a solution/rez box, 1 as a grow boxes, aquarium air pump, submerged water pump, (4) 12" air stones, aquarium heater, 24 hour timer for solution pump, programmable timer for CFLs, (2) 8 inch fans providing fresh air, (2) thermal gauges.

Operation: The " solution pump" sends oxygenated nutes to the micro sprayers located inside of the growbox. The oxygenated nutes are sprayed onto the plants suspended roots, then the solution drains back to rez. box.

Grow Nutrients: General Hydroponics Flora Grow, Flora Bloom and Flora Micro,Calmag+, and Distilled Water only, drained and replenished every 7 days

CFL Grow Lights: 
(Six) 85watt, 6500k, 4200 lumen for vegetation
(Six) 42 watt, 6500k, 3860 lumen for vegetation

(Five) 105 watt, 2700k, 5000 lumen for flowering
(Four) 65 watt, 2700k, 4800 lumen for flowering
(Four) 55 watt, 3000k, 3860 lumen for flowering
(Ten) 23 watt, both 6500k and 2700k to provide mixed spectrums
15 clamp on light fixtures

Light Schedules:
Seedling-Vegetation: 24hrs/day, all 6500k range
Flowering/Ripening: 12/12 for 2 weeks, 14/10 until harvest
Note: 48 hours of no lights before harvest

Strains:
Landrace Columbian Gold, feminized
Blue Widow, feminized

This is at 109 days into the grow, 59 days into flowering. Trichomes today were 60-70% Cloudy w/alittle amber. Start rinsing the roots tommorrow. Currently burning 1290watts, 79,000+ lumen

Both the Landrace CG and BW are so top heavey I have 3-4 BW just laying down, can't reach them and already have tied up a dozen colas in the growroom...


----------



## faderharley (Jan 17, 2011)

Tried posting these earlier 

View attachment PB200007.JPG


View attachment PB200008.JPG


View attachment PB200012.JPG


View attachment PB200013.JPG


View attachment PB200014.JPG


----------



## budculese (Jan 17, 2011)

man i'm glad your back fader ! i missed the g  j , 
them are definitely gold ! great buds


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 18, 2011)

man they really look goldie  Awesome.


----------



## heal4real (Jan 18, 2011)

gold for sure. glad to see whats going on. 

I lost everything so I have to start over.  Probly will take a couple pics today.
Peace
Heal


----------



## faderharley (Jan 18, 2011)

heal4real said:
			
		

> gold for sure. glad to see whats going on.
> 
> I lost everything so I have to start over. Probly will take a couple pics today.
> Peace
> Heal


Thanks for stopping by. What do you mean you lost everything, had to start over, you mean your journal or your grow? Hope's it's not your grow


----------



## faderharley (Jan 18, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> man they really look goldie  Awesome.


 
Thanks bho, it's good to be back among freinds. Checked the trics today, alittle more amber. I've been rinsing the roots for 24 hours so far. I'm sure the one dominet Gold is ready, the other two a few more days. The Blue Widow is pretty much done as well.

They all continue to fatten/ripen, I just wonder if I might be cutting to soon. I have read and been told, " if you think the plants are readt, give them 1 last week, so perhaps I'll do that. Once again it really depends on the trics or at least how I see the trics. I have my wife double check cuz I'm slightly color blind.

Day 110 of the grow, day 60 of flowering 

View attachment PB220002.JPG


View attachment PB220004.JPG


View attachment PB220007.JPG


View attachment PB220013.JPG


View attachment PB220016.JPG


View attachment PB220020.JPG


----------



## faderharley (Jan 18, 2011)

budculese said:
			
		

> man i'm glad your back fader ! i missed the g j ,
> them are definitely gold ! great buds


 
Thanks budculese, yeah I had a nice gj going there. There is good people here. I'm also a member of other forums, but prefer this as home...take care my friend


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 18, 2011)

what up fader glad you found your way back,cg lookin good,lost all my mess also but we are back with a vengencelookin sticky and dank over there


----------



## faderharley (Jan 18, 2011)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> what up fader glad you found your way back,cg lookin good,lost all my mess also but we are back with a vengencelookin sticky and dank over there


 
Hey meetmrfist2, good to hear from ya. Yeah the CG and BW are showing signs of amber so I put them into a rinse mode for the next few days. Need to keep checking those trics...won't be long now

Do you know if they will continue to fatten, cuz they sure do appear so. Photo of #2 CG tied or anchored so it won't fall over 

View attachment PB220008.JPG


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Fader, I'm back.  Their looking good man.  How much longer they got?  Their looking amazing.  PEACE!!


----------



## faderharley (Jan 19, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Hey Fader, I'm back. Their looking good man. How much longer they got? Their looking amazing. PEACE!!


 
Hey powerplanter, good of you to return..I'm rinsing the roots as we speak, I guess I'll do the cut this weekend. Right now they are at 50%-60% cloudy w/alittle amber showing..

Some of Blue Widow and Gold colas are so heavy they have fallen over. was able to tie-up about half of them, the rest all can do is locate a CFL over them. Should be ok tho, 

View attachment PB230009.JPG


View attachment PB230013.JPG


View attachment PB230016.JPG


View attachment PB230002.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2011)

I wish i could be tiny and crawl up and sit on one of those heavy laden leaves. I can smell it from here. Nice big cola...looking good for being so far in. 
Glad your back brother.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 19, 2011)

those are some good look cfl buds.


----------



## faderharley (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks rosebud and slowmo77. This grow has been trouble free so far. I hope I'll be able to re-veg and make mommas out them. I might try to start a new strain or 2 and put into the mix w/my clones. I have some regular Bubbledelicious seeds and a few feminized Red Dragon seeds I tried back on the start of the grow. I guess I worry about that in a few days..


----------



## heal4real (Jan 20, 2011)

FaderHarley it was just my journal. I am sorry for the misleading statement. my girls are coming along nicely


----------



## faderharley (Jan 20, 2011)

heal4real said:
			
		

> FaderHarley it was just my journal. I am sorry for the misleading statement. my girls are coming along nicely


 
No problem, if I remember correctly, you had lost your previous grow tho, right? Btw I'm sitting in the middle of a winter storm, hope I don't lose power. Even businesses are shutting down...


----------



## budculese (Jan 20, 2011)

man you got to be itching to harvest


----------



## faderharley (Jan 20, 2011)

Trichomes are showing more amber today. Still rinsing the roots. Depending on what happens w/trics tomorrow, most likely top-off the rez box and go dark for 48 hours...man I finally got there. Photos of the smaller bud is what I call my under-bud, I'll cut a week to 10 days after the main harvest. The other photos are some of my main colas from LCG and BW 

View attachment PB240014.JPG


View attachment PB240015.JPG


View attachment PB240017.JPG


View attachment PB240018.JPG


View attachment PB240016.JPG


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 20, 2011)

They look great. You should be anxious to try them out


----------



## faderharley (Jan 20, 2011)

budculese said:
			
		

> man you got to be itching to harvest


 
I can hardly wait to make the cut. Pretty excited about the re-veg grow as well. My 1st set of clones didnot do well in potting soil, the new upcoming ones are going into additional aero-hydro grow-boxes. I have the equipt to run a vegetation set-up, a seperatet clone bubbler set-up and a flowering set-up at the sametime now.

So in short, once it's up and running, I'll be germinating a few new strains....thanks for stopping by

Photos, some of the Blue Widows colas at day 62 of flowering, rinsing roots, trichomes at 60+% cloudy w/10% amber, 2 more days of rinse, then cut away 

View attachment PB240006.JPG


View attachment PB240007.JPG


View attachment PB240009.JPG


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 20, 2011)

nice job Fader, be patient they are almost there,smell must be unreal


----------



## faderharley (Jan 21, 2011)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> nice job Fader, be patient they are almost there,smell must be unreal


 
Yeah they smell simply awesome. Todays trichomes showing more amber so I decided to go dark this Sat. AM. Make the cut on Monday, hang them to dry for a few, then into paper sacks to finish out before I jar them...it's gonna be good

Day 113 of the grow, day 63 in flowering, trichomes at 70% cloudy w/30%amber, the Landrace Columbian Gold, yeah they are ready :hubba: 

View attachment PB250003.JPG


View attachment PB250004.JPG


View attachment PB250016.JPG


View attachment PB250017.JPG


View attachment PB250031.JPG


----------



## faderharley (Jan 24, 2011)

116 days into the grow, day 66 of flowering. My 3 Landrace Columbian Gold and single Blue Widow has now completed the 48 hour dark period. Can't honestly say if it helped, but the theory is sound, so that's why I do it. Samething goes w/a light schedule of 14/10 instead of 12/12. I figure trying to imitate mother nature the best way I can for the biggest bang results, I think it works for me. Same applies to growing w/CFLs, I'm 2 for 2 and even ended up w/greater results. This grow I actually witness bud falling over due to weight, I mean w/CFLs???? Come on, really? Do I need a hps light, hell nooo.....but I am getting one, need to compare, right?

As this grow comes to a close, I keep reminding myself that I'm not killing off my gals this go around but re-vegging them, making mommas out of them. With the use of an hps and CFL comparison grow side by side, it's going to get interesting. I plan to also use deeper grow-boxes to enhance better, thicker growth. Sticking w/General Hydroponics Flora program, it works well w/my grows. Mollasses maybe used in the flowering stage in comparison of a separate aero-hydro set-up

Day 116 of the grow, day 66 of flowering, last day. Hated to cut them down but now the deed is done 

View attachment PB280009.JPG


View attachment PB280012.JPG


View attachment PB280016.JPG


View attachment PB280022.JPG


View attachment PB280023.JPG


View attachment PB280028.JPG


View attachment PB280029.JPG


View attachment PB280031.JPG


View attachment PB280035.JPG


----------



## niteshft (Jan 25, 2011)

I know that with THCV it is a must that you use a minimum 1000w HID for production and makes me wonder if there is anything else we are missing when using just cfls.


----------



## faderharley (Jan 25, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> I know that with THCV it is a must that you use a minimum 1000w HID for production and makes me wonder if there is anything else we are missing when using just cfls.


Uhh?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2011)

Congratulations Fader, job well done. It is very exciting.. now we will of course need a smoke report, and the CG is what I want to hear about. It has been fun.


----------



## faderharley (Jan 25, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Congratulations Fader, job well done. It is very exciting.. now we will of course need a smoke report, and the CG is what I want to hear about. It has been fun.


 
Thanks Rosebud, ended up w/a great harvest. Got the mommas re-vegging now. I'll let them hang for a few days, then place into paperbags. Both the LCG and BW had heavy nuggets. Never did see any blue out of the BW, but who cares as long as it helps w/lymes disease..

I'm going to post the smoke report by Friday, I hope, or next Monday...thanks again for your support Rosebud

Photos of the hanging harvest and the re-vegg 

View attachment PB290001.JPG


View attachment PB290006.JPG


View attachment PB290007.JPG


View attachment PB290008.JPG


View attachment PB290009.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2011)

Fader, are you going to trim after it it dry? Can I make a suggestion? Take dental floss and hang individually on that hanger so the branches have air movement between them. I find it easier to trim when wet but I have never tried trimming dry. still exciting stuff! I am happy for you.


----------



## faderharley (Jan 25, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Fader, are you going to trim after it it dry? Can I make a suggestion? Take dental floss and hang individually on that hanger so the branches have air movement between them. I find it easier to trim when wet but I have never tried trimming dry. still exciting stuff! I am happy for you.


 
I'll cut the additional trim before putting them into paperbags. It worked well on my 1st grow...so I am just repeating what works for me, but thanks anyway...


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 25, 2011)

Fader ... They loook great ... You can use the dried stuff to make BHO ... Gold BHO ... That should be nice . Congrats


----------



## niteshft (Jan 26, 2011)

faderharley said:
			
		

> Uhh?


 THCV is produced in plants closer to the equator and adds a visual expereance to the buz. It takes a higher wattage for the plant to produce it and just made me wonder if there are other attrabutes to having a higher wattage lights than just THCV production that we haven't learned yet.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2011)

hey Fader, looking forward to your smoke report, not trying to rush the cure, just wanted you to know I am thinking about you and the gold.


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2011)

Sweet looking fader! Smoooooke report!


----------



## faderharley (Jan 26, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> THCV is produced in plants closer to the equator and adds a visual expereance to the buz. It takes a higher wattage for the plant to produce it and just made me wonder if there are other attrabutes to having a higher wattage lights than just THCV production that we haven't learned yet.


 
Ok, I see. I used 20+ CFLs over 1200watts, +79,000 lumen for these 4 plants which 3 were WoS Landrace Columbian Gold, a single Blue Widow. Won't know what yield results are yet due them slow drying right now...

I know that a hps light gives off many more lumen than CFLs do, but even a hps light loses it's effectness per inch of space from plant to light. I use CFLs within inches of the plant. I will be doing a comparison w/hps vrs CFLs here in a month or so, it should be interesting. As far as a visual experience smoking Landrace Columbian Gold, I let you know in a few days or so...


----------



## faderharley (Jan 26, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> hey Fader, looking forward to your smoke report, not trying to rush the cure, just wanted you to know I am thinking about you and the gold.


 
Thanks Rosebud. I found this in that growguide I have been using:

*When you harvest, treat the plant as if it were still alive, it will*​*use some of it's chlorophyll while it is drying, and the smoke will be less harsh, more potent*. 

Hence no trimming during the slow dry process. The bud will pull everything from the remaining plant to continue to survive, plus it starts to cure when it gets into day 5-6 in the slow drying process.
Thanks for your support


----------



## faderharley (Jan 26, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Sweet looking fader! Smoooooke report!


 
Thanks chef, I'm slow drying them. I hope to give a smoke report by this friday, I hope. I may clip alittle and place into a papersack, then try it sooner.


----------



## faderharley (Jan 27, 2011)

I have the dominet LCG drying out in the upper level and she was ready to get cleaned-up, trimmed and place in papersack for 1-2 days before jarring them. Her 2 sisters and all of the 3 plants underbud needs another 12 hours to dry abit morre. Took a cut of Blue Widow to sample as well. 

The dominet LCG#1 should easily fill 5 pint jars, the trim is in the bag. Photo 0025 of the BW sample as well. 

View attachment PC010011.JPG


View attachment PC010012.JPG


View attachment PC010017.JPG


View attachment PC010025.JPG


----------



## niteshft (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice looking stuff........making my mouth water!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2011)

i can smell it from here. Looking good.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 28, 2011)

Is that a green thumb i see...lol.  Nice job fader, I look forward to the smoke report as well.  Peace bro.


----------



## faderharley (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks powerplanter, Rosebud and niteshift. Heres how this harvest came out

Landrace Colombian Gold plant #1, dominet, 6 pint jars or 5.40 oz
Landrace CG, plant #2, 4 pint jars, 4.32 oz.
Landrace CG, Plant #3, 1 pint jar, 1.03 oz.
Total of the LCG= 11 pint jars, or/and 10.75 oz.
Also I ended up w/1.89 oz. of underbud, and 1.34 oz. trim for hash and cannabutter from the 3 LCG plants

Blue Widow, 4 pint jars, 3.62 oz...no underbud.

15 pint jars, total 13.37 oz. of pure smoking pleasure, plus 3.23 underbud/trim for hash-oil and cannabutter. It was an awesome outcome imo..just alittle over a pound..and the mommas are re-vegging nicely 

View attachment PC030005.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow Fader, that is amazing. Great yield, good job, fantastic.  How many are you reveging?
Congratulations a great grow. Isn't it fun when it works out?


----------



## faderharley (Jan 31, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Wow Fader, that is amazing. Great yield, good job, fantastic. How many are you reveging?
> Congratulations a great grow. Isn't it fun when it works out?


 
Thanks Rosebud. Actually I'm re-vegging all 3 LCG and the single BW to pull clones from in a few weeks, I hope. Going to put them into aero-hydro. My 1st set of clones I put into potting soil, they didnot do so good, so I tossed them...
I'll post the smoke report later today. I am very pleased w/the yield outcome. We have a Winter storm coming thru, going to make hash-oil and cannabutter these next few days..Thanks again


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2011)

Did you give your clones enough time? Like 15 days? I have tossed some too.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 31, 2011)

Lot's of weed Fader ... Congrats


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice fader.  I could use a couple of jars like that.  Pure smoking pleasure, that's what I'm talking about.  GREEN MOJO for the next grow.  PEACE!!!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 31, 2011)

congrats on the harvest bro,great job my friend


----------



## faderharley (Feb 4, 2011)

Hate the @^*&ing winters. Snowed in for 3 days!! Btw thanks meetmrfirst2, powerplanter, bho_expertz and Rosebud. Well heres the Gold Smoke Report


*Strain:* *World of Seeds Landrace Colombian Gold*

*Grow System: DIY Aero-Hydro*

*Lights: CFLs, 500watts for vegging, 1290watts for flowering*

*Nutes:* *General Hydroponics Flora Grow, Flora Bloom, Flora Micro Nutrients, Botanicare Calmag+, distilled water*

*Yield: 3 plants yielded 11 pint jars, or 9.75+ oz. Dominate LCG#1= 6 pints/5.40 oz., #2 LCG = 4 pints/4.32 oz., #3 LCG 1 pint/1.03 oz total of 10.75 oz. Average of 3.58 oz./plant, not bad w/CFLs!!!!*

*Growth difficulty**: easy for indoors, great for hydro or aero-hydro, great for beginners*

*Bag Appeal: 09/10*
*It's nice and green with plenty of brown/gold hairs*

*Smell: 08/10*
*When it is growing it smells like over-ripened citrus fruit. When it is dry it smells a lot more even more pungent. *

*Taste: 08/10*
*Smokes really smooth and burns slowly. The taste is exactly the way it smells. Not harsh at all.*

*The High: 08/10 *
*At first you notice the uplift from it, kinda gets the head thinking" a lot". It then seems to totally relax the mind and body very nicely. It can have some couch-lock effect if you smoke all day long, but does finish out nicely. I have not experience any psychedelic effects yet, perhaps after the cure process 

High Breakdown

Uplifting= 08/10 
Stoner effect=06/10 
Body effects=08/10 
Couch-lock=05/10.

The High after the Cure: 
to be continued in 3 or 4 weeks

Comments:* *Easy to grow, great for my Lymes disease, awesome head and body high, totally relaxed from head to toe, but as of yet Im not convinced it was the smoke in the 70's. After the cure process in a few weeks perhaps it maybe the same. Ill do a following up*. 


*Thanks everybody for following my gj, your support and friendship..stay safe.  
*


----------



## faderharley (Feb 13, 2011)

Burping jars for an hour per day gets little old, but has greatly paid off. The Gold just got sweeter and sweeter, more potent. The high is now more intense than ever, not to mention the sugar leaves trim made excellent hash oil, "honey oil". 

The Blue is simply awesome as well and smells like juicy fruit gum and taste like fresh blueberries. The buzz is even better than the gold. Both strains are simply awesome....Only problem I have w/both strains is they both keep me awake at nights, so I need to finish the day w/indica strain to sleep...find a balance so to speak...

The re-vegging process is going very well. For a few days I had thought it would not take....but they all came around nicely, so another grow is on!!!!

Will post a few photos in a week or so, take care


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 13, 2011)

Have you made bho Fader ? What info have u followed ? Mine harvest is coming soon and still don't know what do to with the leaves ... BHO ou Ice ...

Glad that you are happy


----------



## faderharley (Feb 13, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Have you made bho Fader ? What info have u followed ? Mine harvest is coming soon and still don't know what do to with the leaves ... BHO ou Ice ...
> 
> Glad that you are happy


 
instructions for hash oil....

Step 1. Get some alcohol
The active ingredients in marijuana dissolve readily in alcohol. You can find rubbing alcohol (isopropyl alcohol) at any drug store. It is cheap -- usually about a dollar per bottle.
BE SURE YOU DO NOT GET DENATURED ALCOHOL. Denatured alcohol contains ingredients that can be POISON. "Denaturing" is a process where they add ingredients to make the alcohol unsuitable for human consumption. If you use "denatured" alcohol, you will wind up with hashish that is unsafe to consume, and it will probably taste terrible, too.
If you cannot find alcohol in your drug store, you can also use any high-alcohol content rum or vodka, such as Everclear. If you are going to use rum or vodka you should note that the alcoholic beverage may contain additional ingredients that may modify the flavor of the resulting hashish, or make it harsher to smoke. Plain alcohol is to be preferred, and plain alcohol is cheaper.

Please be extremely careful when you are handling alcohol. Do not smoke or get near open flame while you are doing this process. Alcohol can be extremely flammable, and it burns with a flame that is often hard to see until it is too late. Some methods elsewhere recommend evaporating the alcohol off by heating the mixture on a stove. I would NOT recommend that. For one thing, the alcohol vapor can be extremely flammable and, because the flames are hard to see, you can have a big problem (like the whole house burning down) before you know it. For another, the alcohol vapor can get you very seriously drunk in a hurry. Seriously. You can a couple of good whiffs and be staggering.

Step 2. Grind up your weed.
You will get the most out of this process if your cannabis is ground as finely as possible. You can just soak the leaves whole and get satisfactory results, but grinding the weed will allow the alcohol to get to all the plant fiber to get the most out of it. Just put the weed in a blender and let it run until the material is thoroughly pulverized.

Step 3. Soak the marijuana in alcohol
Put the marijuana in a jar that can be sealed tightly and pour the alcohol over it. Put enough alcohol in so there is enough to cover the marijuana completely, and then some. Let it sit for about 24 hours. By the end of 24 hours, the alcohol will have turned distinctly green. (If you have real bunk, the alcohol may turn brown.)

Step 4. Filter out the plant fiber
Pour the liquid through a coffee filter into another jar. This will remove the plant fiber and give you a green alcohol mixture that contains alcohol and the active ingredients from the marijuana.

Step 5. Let the alcohol evaporate.
The final step is to pour the mixture into a bowl and let it evaporate. Depending on the amount of alcohol in the mixture, it might take a day or so. 
Some other methods recommend heating the mixture on the stove to evaporate off the alcohol. This can be dangerous, as described above. It is far better to just be patient and let the alcohol evaporate naturally. It takes a little longer, but it is far safer and a lot less work.
This will leave you with a form of hashish. The result will be a thick green kind of tar. It can be difficult to work with or smoke, just because it is so concentrated and sticky, but it is useable at this point.

Step 6. Enjoying the result
Smoking it in a pipe.
If you put this hash oil in a pipe, it will bubble and cook like road tar. Because of this, getting a good high from it may be difficult with conventional smoking methods. It is not that you can't get high -- you can -- it will just be more work than smoking a joint and you may wind up with a clogged pipe. Think of how difficult it is to work with road tar and you will get some idea of what it is like.

Vaporizing it
An alternative method is to put the hash oil in a spoon or on a piece of tin foil. Then heat the spoon or tin foil from below and inhale the smoke that comes off it by using a straw.  Using a conventional vaporizer is not recommended unless you use something to protect the vaporizer from the hash oil melting down into it. Hash oil can be difficult to clean up, and you could just wind up ruining an expensive vaporizer.
Pouring it over other marijuana

An alternative method is to pour the liquid onto another batch of marijuana, and let the alcohol evaporate from that. The end product will be easier to smoke if you do this, because it has the plant fiber to help it burn. You probably don't want to pour it over really good grades of weed, because it will probably change the flavor for the worst. However, if you have some marijuana laying around that is only of mediocre quality, it can improve the quality significantly and make it acceptable for smoking in desperate times.

Hoped it helped, it worked well but took awhile for it to evaporate until I stuck a running fan into the room were the bowl was, it cut the evap time way down.....


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the post fader. Respect


----------



## faderharley (Feb 14, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Thanks for the post fader. Respect


 
No problem, that's why we learn more each day.....thanks for stopping by...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2011)

Fader, You are not complaining about jar burping are you??
There was a day when you would have given anything for a jar to burp, or at least I would have. 

Have a good Valentines evening.


----------



## faderharley (Feb 15, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Fader, You are not complaining about jar burping are you??
> There was a day when you would have given anything for a jar to burp, or at least I would have.
> 
> Have a good Valentines evening.


 
No Rosebud, I'm not complaining about the cure, it's essential imo...to get it to Grade A bud...hash oil...potential cure for lymes perhaps...who knows, just tired of being sick all the time....

Hope and yours had a touching Valentines Day...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2011)

I am sorry you feel like crap Fader. I hope the hash oil is the thing. Do you have your next grow lined up? what are you getting for an indica?


----------



## faderharley (Feb 15, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am sorry you feel like crap Fader. I hope the hash oil is the thing. Do you have your next grow lined up? what are you getting for an indica?


 
Thanks for your kind words, next grow??? Re-vegging the 3 golds and the blue for the moment until I can take cuttings, perhaps in 2 weeks. I have some old 2005 Nivina bubbledelicious reg. seeds, a few Red Dragon fem. seeds. Might buy some fem. Northern Lights #5, or whatever is 100% indica. But for now w/reveg and some potential germination is in my future, but probably be gone for awhile, Harley season is gonna be here soon. Plan to pull my Fatboy out to detail this week, temps in the low 60's by this thursday.......can't wait, truely

Photos, 1st one day of the cut, 2nd one is today, the re-veg....


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2011)

I am glad the harley is coming out, you need a good ride to let the pain fly off ya. 60s are good. 
Hang in there friend. 
Did you check out the Kush's?


----------



## faderharley (Feb 15, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am glad the harley is coming out, you need a good ride to let the pain fly off ya. 60s are good.
> Hang in there friend.
> Did you check out the Kush's?


 
Thanks Rosebud, not really checked into any indicas yet, but I did have a Royal Haze seed that I accidently killed off. It had abit of indica in it, I think?

Damn, can hardly wait....to ride...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2011)

There it is! It is getting closer. 

TCBud had a great journal that I sure was lost, but she knows the indica for couch lock pain too.


----------



## faderharley (Feb 22, 2011)

Was a nice weekend, but old man winter still is hanging around. But I got the Harley out, wash it, waxed and detailed it, let the neighbors know I was still alive w/my Vance & Hines pipes, lol

3-1/2 weeks of re-vegging, gonna take some cuttings in a few days, transplant the mommas into a deeper grow-box. Btw the cure was awesome, the C.Gold and B.Widow simply kicks *** in dealing w/Lymes disease, but the search continues...I'm ok w/it, I enjoy growing and testing new strains for now.

Photo 0002, 0003, 0004 are of the CG, photo 0005 is the BW


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2011)

wow, those look nice for reveg. I am copying you with tryin my first reveg.
Glad you got the harley out. Glad your happy with the smoke, i am just glad all over.


----------



## faderharley (Feb 22, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> wow, those look nice for reveg. I am copying you with tryin my first reveg.
> Glad you got the harley out. Glad your happy with the smoke, i am just glad all over.


 
Thanks Rosebud, I too was surprised to see how well those gals came around, just need to take cuttings and when I can see the roots develop I'll feel better transplanting the mommas into a deeper grow-box before they become root-bound. In fact even the cuttings/clones will also go into a deeper grow-box as well.

With spring coming, I feel better knowing I'll be riding around on my bike in a short while. Whole different world out there when riding a motorcycle, meet new people, bike rallies, charity runs, poker runs and the yearly Mule Run every September.. It's a huge 48 hour bike rally just down the road of Jessie James farm. About 400-500 bikers, 3-4 live bands playing during that time, people camp there, $20.00 per head, that gets you in, including food and beer. I don't drink, but will have plenty of bud on hand...
Thanks again Rosebud


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 23, 2011)

Riders on the Storm ...  Good looking plants fader


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking good fader.  Glad to hear your feeling better.  GREEN MOJO!!!


----------



## faderharley (Feb 23, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Riders on the Storm ...  Good looking plants fader


 
Thanks bho_expertz for stopping by. Got the Harley out this past weekend, temps were in the low 60's. Wash, waxed and detailed her. When I started her up, those Vance & Hines pipes always sets off car alarms in the nieghborhood, it's my way of letting the nieghbors know that I'm still around, lol.


----------



## faderharley (Feb 23, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Looking good fader. Glad to hear your feeling better. GREEN MOJO!!!


 
Thanks powerplant, plan to take cuttings this weekend, almost tempted to flower out the mommas again, but won't. I ended w/a super nice harvest, so I can grow a little slower, take my time and try a few new things during the clone grow.  

Thanks again


----------



## faderharley (Mar 8, 2011)

They just got out of control, gonna flower them this week....:holysheep:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2011)

Are these the reveg?


----------



## faderharley (Mar 8, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Are these the reveg?


yep, the roots are pushing the top of the grow-box, so whenever the sprayer comes on, 1 min. every 10 min. I got nutes leaking everywhere, Help!!!!

They are being moved into a deeper grow-box this week....


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 8, 2011)

Colossal growth rate for your revegged ladies there! I got to get out and ride a bit this weekend too... Was rainy all day Saturday, and kind of cool Sunday, but I went anyways! Just got my license back after 16 months of no riding so I was a bit anxious :rofl: Good to hear you're up and going, beautiful ladies mate!


----------



## faderharley (Mar 12, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Colossal growth rate for your revegged ladies there! I got to get out and ride a bit this weekend too... Was rainy all day Saturday, and kind of cool Sunday, but I went anyways! Just got my license back after 16 months of no riding so I was a bit anxious :rofl: Good to hear you're up and going, beautiful ladies mate!


 
Thanks Gixxerman420, yeah the growth nearly doubles because the roots are well established. I took some BWidow cuttings for clones a week or so, and today finally got the leak fixed in the grow-box, I hope...

But after the fixed leak, decided to put the momma's into flowering again today...then pulled my Harley out re-detailed it, waiting for the temps to get to 60+ degrees, then I am gone for the day.....thanks for stopping by


----------



## faderharley (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, I'll take re-vegging over cloning anyday. My 4 gals are super thick w/folage. Below the canapy it's black, no light penatration what-so-ever....Good no underbud...day 3 of 12/12, burning 860watts of 2700k CFLs and 120watts of 6500k CFLs


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lookin good fader... Pullin' up a chair :afroweed::watchplant:


----------



## faderharley (Mar 16, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Lookin good fader... Pullin' up a chair :afroweed::watchplant:


 
Thanks for the stopby Gixxerman420, checked the gals this AM, leak fix is still holding, getting a little leaf curling on a few leaves, added some Calmag+ and more dswater..PPM's 580, PH-5.4.....doing great....

So far so good in day 4 of 12/12 switch.....gonna go ride the rest of the day, dedicated the ride to Rosebud...and her grow....it's a biker thingy


----------



## faderharley (Mar 18, 2011)

Kick it up over 1000watts of CFLs today, alot of tops, everywhere....#3 plant seems to be the dominate LCGold this run, BWidow still bushey as hell, both strains not much stretch, but alot of tops. Should see some hairs in 5-6 days....the the search continues....round-2.... ...going riden...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you my friend Fader! 

Looking way good. Did you veg 24/0?


----------



## faderharley (Mar 18, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you my friend Fader!
> 
> Looking way good. Did you veg 24/0?


 
Hey Rosebud, you are welcome, just pulled in and checked my gals. I have toppings everywhere again, I ask myself why would I ever want to scrog?...just let them grow...yes I vegged 24/7....thanks for stopping by.....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey fader, will you tell me exactly how to reveg. Everything you did? I have a Jack I am getting ready to chop and would like to do that with her. I know that's asking a lot, so thanks a bunch and if you don't want to or have time, don't worry about it.


----------



## faderharley (Mar 18, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey fader, will you tell me exactly how to reveg. Everything you did? I have a Jack I am getting ready to chop and would like to do that with her. I know that's asking a lot, so thanks a bunch and if you don't want to or have time, don't worry about it.


 
Hey Rosebud, all I have is time....it was real simple to do, nothing special. As you know I grow aero-hydro, not soil but the concept should be the same. When you harvest do you flush/rinse the root system for a few days??


I rinse my roots for 6-8 days b4 the cut, but I leave some foliage in tact like this photo tagged re-veg day1

Then I add 1/3 strenth of Flora Grow, Flora Micro and 1/4 strength of Calmag after a few days from harvest...keeping the CFLs on them 24hrs/day, in aero-hydro it took 3-4 days as the other photo 0001 shows, that was pretty much it.

I suggest the same in soil....hoped I helped


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, thanks. I don't flush much as i am organic, but I will leave as much foliage as i can on the bottom 1/3? of the plant. Then add nutes and 24 hours a day..
Thanks Fader. How was your ride today?


----------



## faderharley (Mar 18, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> ok, thanks. I don't flush much as i am organic, but I will leave as much foliage as i can on the bottom 1/3? of the plant. Then add nutes and 24 hours a day..
> Thanks Fader. How was your ride today?


 
You are very welcome, hope it works out for ya....

the ride was stellar today, pulled into a park, no-one around, headphones playing Rumors cd by Fleetwood Mac.....got off the harley, sat up on a old picnic table, fired up a gold doob.....sat and watch traffic go by, then the song Rumors kicked it, love that Stevie Nicks, seen her in concert twice in the city, love that witchy woman, drive/ride thru fire to see her again...got the itch to ride on, so took off leaving the doob still burning on that old picnic table  , how was your day???


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2011)

well,not as good as yours. ha. That sounds great. I had a fine day, just not sunny with wind blowing through my hair.
Stevie Nicks. yes.


----------



## faderharley (Mar 18, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> well,not as good as yours. ha. That sounds great. I had a fine day, just not sunny with wind blowing through my hair.
> Stevie Nicks. yes.


 
With soil it may take longer, I assume you used adjust PH level, just rountine water a few days or so after the cut, no fert/nutes cuz the plant will be stressed, she will produce growth, just give her chance, just leave alittle foliage, 1/3 might be to much...Also soil growers will trim the ball-root after foliage appears, that's what I have seen and heard....

Yeah, Stevie Nicks, she is a babe, hell of a voice...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't have much foliage, just buds. They new growth comes out of the buds correct? 
Wonder why the root ball. hm..it is hard to find a lot of info in reveg. Thanks again. Are you going riding all weekend?


----------



## faderharley (Mar 19, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I don't have much foliage, just buds. They new growth comes out of the buds correct?
> Wonder why the root ball. hm..it is hard to find a lot of info in reveg. Thanks again. Are you going riding all weekend?


 
I actually think just the stub of the plant can be re-vegged if one can be patient enough and keep treating it as a living plant...Way back I came across an old school grow check-off/grow guide list...and when I took my 1st cuttings, I had left the ones that had not rooted well in the dome w/just a house lamp w/cfl on it, no water for days, and they rooted & grew...so it can be done...so even a partial cola or branch should work...

Riding this weekend?, I wish....but weather has turn cold and damp for a few days. Besides my loving soulmate "wife" has been sick for a week w/fever. Been taking care of her w/meds, my daughter is an RN and knows her ****...There is a very nasty virus out there my wife and grandsons have been dealing w/for the past 10 days, I just been trying to steer clear of it while trying to nurse her back to health.....

I will get more info on re-vegging for ya later today, just hang in there, I'll get back at you.....stay safe and kool...


----------



## Hick (Mar 19, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I don't have much foliage, just buds. They new growth comes out of the buds correct?
> Wonder why the root ball. hm..it is hard to find a lot of info in reveg. Thanks again. Are you going riding all weekend?



I've revegged ....a "few" over the years.  "IMO/E"... if you flush prior to your harvest especially, she will welcome a shot of high N vegging nutes to help accommodate the re-growth.  Don't want to 'over' do it, remember, you've just removed the bulk of vegetation and gave her a pretty significant "shock". 
  Yes, the new growth will begin appearing as single, deformed leaves from the bud sites. 
I personally, have never trimmed the rootball for a reveg'. I kinda' feel like I've put her through enough stress for awhile. 
  I have trimmed roots on long time donors/mothers when the got too huge for the pots.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow, ya gotta love it when Hick stops by your grow journal. Thank you Hick. I appreciate it very much. i wasn't going to go bonsai the roots. I wouldn't know about that. I will take the last Jack today and see eat all my words and put her in 24 hours. 
Thanks guys.

Fader, we had a nasty cold cough here, took mr rb three rounds of antibiotics.. we got well though. I hope you don't get it and your wife gets better very soon. Tell her I said get well.


----------



## faderharley (Mar 19, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> I've revegged ....a "few" over the years. "IMO/E"... if you flush prior to your harvest especially, she will welcome a shot of high N vegging nutes to help accommodate the re-growth. Don't want to 'over' do it, remember, you've just removed the bulk of vegetation and gave her a pretty significant "shock".
> Yes, the new growth will begin appearing as single, deformed leaves from the bud sites.
> I personally, have never trimmed the rootball for a reveg'. I kinda' feel like I've put her through enough stress for awhile.
> I have trimmed roots on long time donors/mothers when the got too huge for the pots.


 
Yeah, some people trim off the rootball after the re-veg has already occured for 2-3 weeks, mostly soil growers...in aero-hydro, I leave the roots alone, but I'm always concern about rootbound or root rot....thanks for the imput/support Hick


----------



## faderharley (Mar 19, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Wow, ya gotta love it when Hick stops by your grow journal. Thank you Hick. I appreciate it very much. i wasn't going to go bonsai the roots. I wouldn't know about that. I will take the last Jack today and see eat all my words and put her in 24 hours.
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Fader, we had a nasty cold cough here, took mr rb three rounds of antibiotics.. we got well though. I hope you don't get it and your wife gets better very soon. Tell her I said get well.


 

Yeah it is a crappy virus 4sure....she still is not feeling well and running a temp.....but we have antibiotics.....dealing w/it......


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2011)

ok i cut Jack. to be cont. in my journal. thanks again fader.


----------



## faderharley (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm bored, :holysheep: a story

Back many years ago a friend of mine had a 350 Honda, fire engine red in color. He had let me drive it, after that I was hooked. A few years later my brother-in-law had and let me drive his 750 Yamaha, once again I got hooked. Unfortunately I could never afford even a used motorcycle, not while raising a small family. In 2001 my small Building Service Contractor business was at its peak. Coming home from work one day, stopped at an intersection I watched about 70-90 motorcycles drive thru...I got goose-bumps and made a promise to myself that this will be the year. After researching, going to every motorcycle shop in the city, looking at Kawasakis , Yamahas, Hondas, Suzukis, Victories, Big Boys and Harley Davidson, I liked the Harley the best. I was set on a 1200 Sportster, but I really like the way the Harley soft-tales looked, suspension under the bike. 88 cubic inches/1450 cc V twin engine, 5 gear transmission 1 down-4 up shift, a true road cruiser...
Out of the 7 or 8 soft tale models to choose from, I picked/purchased a 2001 Harley Davidson Fatboy, Pearl Black w/burgundy pinstripe paint. Stock weight at 789 lbs, fat tires, solid rims, I added Vance & Hines dual chrome staggered shotgun 2 ½ inch exhaust pipes, over the years lots of chrome. The fatboy probably weighs over 850 lbs today w/all the customizing.
When I was breaking her in, I kept to low traffic areas, no high-ways, not until I had reached 500 miles as recommended by HD manual. Your not just breaking in the bike, but yourself as well, on how to drive and handle one. Any motorcycle owner knows that you must learn how your bike handles in most condition. Not to mention a constant alertness at all times....leave the show-off **** at home....as I always say....but nearly lost it coming off an off ramp to a highway once, the bikes weight at 70 mph takes you where it wants to go if you are not in control, I actual drifted into the next lane w/o any control for a split second and thats all it takes to get killed...hope I learned my lesson that day...
But that first time coming out onto the highway, there is nothing like it, truly. Now I can relate a little to what a fighter pilot kinda feels like taking off on an aircraft carrier in his jet.....
Now today as a grower and biker I find myself just wanting to grow, smoke and ride....thats my story and Im sticking to it......the grow, the bike, the ride.....later

My baby day 1 in 2001


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 19, 2011)

Great story Fader. I have always wanted to get a bike, maybe I will get one as my next vehicle. I dont really know much about them, but I used to ride on the back of my dads until he had to sell it, and I loved every minute. :aok: thanks for the story mate!


----------



## faderharley (Mar 19, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Great story Fader. I have always wanted to get a bike, maybe I will get one as my next vehicle. I dont really know much about them, but I used to ride on the back of my dads until he had to sell it, and I loved every minute. :aok: thanks for the story mate!


 
If you live a real nice all year round climate, a bike is the way to go. Back in 2001 filling my 5 gallon gas tank cost under 8 bucks, now? over 18-21 bucks, plus the 50 mpg is nice as well....


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 19, 2011)

Ya my car right now costs about $50 to fill up, on a good day. I would love to get something that gets that good milage


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2011)

In 1970 I got on a tiny bike, popped the clutch and plowed into a barbed wire fence, my very irritated dad had to get me out of.  I got better after that.. Had fun riding that summer and driving some. Haven't ridden in a million years. I am glad you got your bike and you love it fader.


----------



## EDGY (Mar 19, 2011)

Years ago I was riding a 750 and was taking a buddy around to the bike shops so he could look at bikes. In one showroom there sat a used Virago 1100 -  cream and teal with a sweet blond leather custom seat with fringes, I sat on it and just loved it. But I already had a bike and we were still looking for a bike for my friend. I got home 2 hrs. later and called the shop and it was SOLD!!! So I called the new dealer and was told "they don't make those anymore..." 
It took 2 years of looking for one that wasn't trashed or 1500 miles away. But I found one, and spent 2 years and not inconsiderable money customizing it. 2 years later a guy T-boned me and totalled it (and did a job on me). I was NOT ready to get back into the saddle for a year and a half. Then the same buddy says to me, "Hey bud, ain't you gonna get a bike before Americade? So I go online and right away I find a '98 virago 1100 special with *742* original miles... *and* only a 6 hour round trip to go see it... 
That was 2 years ago and I'm still customizing it.


----------



## faderharley (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Rosebud, EDGY and MosesPMG....

Rosebud, I suggest you get training wheels, no just kidding...

EDGY, great story, awesome sounding bike, cream and teal, wow that had be really pretty. Sorry to hear about the accident, man it's always the other driver in 95% of motorcycles these days 

MosesPMG, my wifes car cost a fortune each week for gas, I don't even drive my Pick-up or Van anymore.....they just sit in the back driveway, Van is for sale in fact.....

Guys don't mean to tell stories in my grow journal, just bored to death today.....gonna smoke a ham later today.....seeing I have been cooking for 10 days, might as well go all out today....thanks for your guys imput, really Rosebud, your Dad had to pull you out, love to have seen that....

ohhh yeah took a digital video of my grow today, trying to figure out the editing, btw does anybody know how to load a video on this forum?????  

Hoping to ride later w/Bob Seger...Pink Floyd....AC/CD....


----------



## faderharley (Mar 20, 2011)

Added another 105 watter into the mix totally 1190watts, 68,000 lumen, Ppms 789, PH at 5.6, the gals are still sucking up a gallon of nutes/day.....routine is always the same until the flowers show, then 2 gal./day, ripening up to harvest 3 gallons/day....so whats the plan????

Got a freebee awhile back from hydro-store, the owner carries a side-arm btw in his store, nice location indeedy.....the freebee is Botanicare PureBlend Bloom, it's organic, so after the weekly flush/rinse, going to add w/GH Flora Bloom, Flora Micro, Calmag+.....see if there is any difference

Right now a little stretching going on, a few close-up shots indicate a few more days b4 hairs appear, last time it was 11 days at 12/12.....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking good Fader. I know your having fun out riding in the sunshine.


----------



## faderharley (Mar 22, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Looking good Fader. I know your having fun out riding in the sunshine.


 
Thanks Rosebud, been trying to get out all day to ride but....when I went to start the bike, the battery was flat dead....had to replace it w/new one...washed/waxed/detailed her......kinda windy out tho..&..cloudy....but went out for awhile....tomorrow is to be  sunny all day in the mid-60's 

Day 11 of 12/12 lite schd..and :holysheep:  got hairs today on some of my tops....Switching to 10/14 lite schd. tomorrow, then 2 weeks later to 08/16 until harvest....

Time to hit the road....some of me skulls....


----------



## faderharley (Apr 7, 2011)

Day 18 of flowering....Thanks to my wife, the search for gold continues....she was able to maintain the grow while I am recovering from open heart surgery, had 4 by-passes on 4-2-11, just now getting around

PH at 5.4, ppms at 660, burning +12,000 watts of CFLs....+80,000 lumen, light schedule 10/14 and my gals are doing just great...

Also my gals have great cola nodes or structure....I'm back


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2011)

GET BETTER FADER. That was just one week ago today and your on the computer? I take it was an emergency. That is a huge thing to go through. I am glad you are alright.

Give your wife a hug for me. One, for keeping the plants a live, and two, for being scared to death.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 7, 2011)

:aok: glad you back mate! girls are lookin good


----------



## faderharley (Apr 8, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> GET BETTER FADER. That was just one week ago today and your on the computer? I take it was an emergency. That is a huge thing to go through. I am glad you are alright.
> 
> Give your wife a hug for me. One, for keeping the plants a live, and two, for being scared to death.


 
Thanks Rosebud, 12 days after surgery, having a good day today.... It's just doing what the doc's told/tell me to do, take my meds, walk each day, eat right, no tobacco, but kinda funny that they did not mentioned medical marijuana, cuz the wife told them twice I use it for my lymes disease....uhmm?? Yeah w/o her help this grow would have died off just by throwing a switch..... 

Anyways my re-grow is going near-perfect...Gotta do a dump and rinse of the rez-box nutes, I may have some root-bound going on...the past 2 grows I was doing it every 7 days, the gals would thrive after their roots rinsed out for 24 hours and got their boost of food/nutes/calmag+. This grow tho, Im rinsing the roots for 48 hours instead 24 because the roots are so huge...

Either I am noticing it more or I am seeing the beginnings of great cola structure or its called node locations on both the Colombian Gold and Blue Widow...the BW always shows off her greater trichomes output than the CG. Right now my light schedule is 10-on/14-off, but will be switching to a 08-on/16-off when I hit day 33 of flowering, right now its day 19.....:holysheep:


----------



## faderharley (Apr 8, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> :aok: glad you back mate! girls are lookin good


 
Thanks MosesPMG, good to be back....I'll post what happened to me downstream, I'm still in a little shock yet over it...Everytime I see the cut it puts me into a very deep depression, but started smoking some bud today and it certainly helps w/that and the discomfort...thanks again for stopping by...


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 8, 2011)

Man look good! Glad ur feelin all good and what not hope you only get better!


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 8, 2011)

Fader my brother, glad to hear your feeling better.  I gotta say, your camera skills are getting better. LOL.  Those buds are looking tasty.  GREEN MOJO on ya my friend.  PEACE!


----------



## faderharley (Apr 10, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> Man look good! Glad ur feelin all good and what not hope you only get better!


 
Thanks rotten_socks420, the nurses were not kidding about good days and bad days, today about 50% either way, mornings are usually bad, but it gets better thru-out the day......my cgold helps as well, but I can only take shallow hits 4now....candy is being made today from cannabutter and lemon jello....yummy lemon drops....thanks again for stoppin by


----------



## faderharley (Apr 10, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Fader my brother, glad to hear your feeling better. I gotta say, your camera skills are getting better. LOL. Those buds are looking tasty. GREEN MOJO on ya my friend. PEACE!


 
hey powerplanter, been awhile....thanks for the kind words....I have a new little grow apprentice now, thanks to her my 4 gals would have withered away.....she did the dump/flush today, checked PH, PPMs, helped adjusted lights, asked some dumb questions-no just kidding. But it is fun showing the wife what the grow is all about. Also I swear she was going to take a toke last nite, she had to quit smoking cigarettes as well, so any day now.....then :holysheep: 

anyways, her photos she took for the day:


----------



## faderharley (Apr 13, 2011)

Quick Update...the search continues:

Day 24 of flowering on my 1st re-grow of 3 Landrace Colombian Gold and a single Blue Widow feminized plants...The goal, to amber out this grow to achieve more of a couch lock w/strain or inhance the small percentage of indica in both strains for better pain control...

Finished up w/the 72 hour rinse, ppms b4 boost was 23ppms, PH at 5.2...Added 2tsp/gal. of Flora Bloom, 1.5 tsp/gal. Flora Micro, 1tsp/gal. of Calmag+ in the rez-box 7 gallons of distilled water.....ppms jump to 987, PH drifted down to 5.3, adjusted to 5.5.....

Burning +1200watts of CFLs; Count at: five-105watts, four-65watts, four-55watts, two-42watts, (five dual 23watts, mixed spectrum 2700k & 6500k) +90,000 lumen


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking dank fader.  GREEN MOJO!!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking great for some CFL nugs! Much better results at 18 days than I would have suspected... Not that I ever doubted you! Nice wheels BTW... I ride a rocket but want to trade for a cruiser so bad I can taste it... I used to tell the wife "if I ever wanna trade for a cruiser, I will stop riding!" but with my back the way it is (after an hour riding, it's hard to move!) I'm thinking a cruiser is my best shot at being able to ride for years to come! Nice buds and wheels... One of nature's finest combinations!


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 14, 2011)

Fader ... Good luck with your health mate. Having the wife has co-op-farmer must be nice


----------



## faderharley (Apr 14, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Looking dank fader. GREEN MOJO!!


 
Thanks powerplanter, entering into the best part of the grow. 1st round I think they flowered up to 66 days, plan to amber them out alittle bit more this time. Be switching to a 08/16 light schedule in 8 days or day 33 of flowering...thanks again for the stop-by


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2011)

:ciao:


----------



## faderharley (Apr 14, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Looking great for some CFL nugs! Much better results at 18 days than I would have suspected... Not that I ever doubted you! Nice wheels BTW... I ride a rocket but want to trade for a cruiser so bad I can taste it... I used to tell the wife "if I ever wanna trade for a cruiser, I will stop riding!" but with my back the way it is (after an hour riding, it's hard to move!) I'm thinking a cruiser is my best shot at being able to ride for years to come! Nice buds and wheels... One of nature's finest combinations!


 
Hey Gixxerman420
I like the harley soft-tails, they are best in the city, but also comfortable for the long haul as well. I'm not a believer in all the accessaries except for throw-over leather saddle-bags, maybe a T-Bag set-up on the rear, but all that extra stuff kinda ruins the appearance of the bike itself.

Yeah the re-grow is doing very well. Planning my next grow, hope to get it underway soon...later bro...


----------



## faderharley (Apr 14, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Fader ... Good luck with your health mate. Having the wife has co-op-farmer must be nice


 
Thanks bho_expertz, kinda day by day w/health issues but doing far better than I thought a week ago.....they actually have you walking w/in 24 after surgery.....when I was told they packed my chest w/ice to drop your core temp, I nearly passed out......nightmares about cold beer falling from my chest.....kid-u-not....sometimes to much info is not a good thing....

Yeah my little farmer apprenticed, what have I created?, gotta love that each day tho, now she is taken photos, next thing u know she will be doing the journal entries....lol


----------



## faderharley (Apr 14, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> :ciao:


 
Hey Rosebud, been missing this allot. Plan to get her out of the garage this weekend, which has to be backed out. My wife is to short to do it, but I've been walking each day, actually started walking 24 hours after the by-pass and only missed one day thus far.....so my legs should be able to handle pushing 820lbs, right?   or maybe not, wait and see on Sunday I guess....thansk for stopping by, have you started a new journal yet?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey, Yes, I have started a very boring seed journal. 

DON'T you dare push that bike! I am an x-ray tech, and I know how you they put you back together, dreamable details if you don't know, It will hold together but please follow doctors orders!!! Don't be dumb please. Be careful.


----------



## faderharley (Apr 14, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey, Yes, I have started a very boring seed journal.
> 
> DON'T you dare push that bike! I am an x-ray tech, and I know how you they put you back together, dreamable details if you don't know, It will hold together but please follow doctors orders!!! Don't be dumb please. Be careful.


 
Don't worry, my wife, son and daughter are always hovering around me, I'm well looked after, well coddled as well. The weather is to be really nice this Sunday, my son will get it out...I just sit on a caster w/wheels and detail/polish it w/detail spray and a clean cotton cloth. Actually might be good for the chest now that I think of it: wax on, wax off-lol   just kidding

Nurses kept telling me, little steps day by day, plus I recieved a very, very nice card from the entire doctors, nurses, & support staff today from the Hospital, it was very sweet, and as a biker I normally never talk that way except saying sweet bike, or sweet grow....


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2011)

I won't tell anyone.


----------



## faderharley (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't know if I mentioned when I first started this grow in 2010, I recieved a couple free seeds, one was Royal Haze, the other Blue Widow both from Dinafem Seeds....The Blue Widow simply put is an awesome strain. Everybody that has grown, growing it, smoked it or is smoking it will say hands down one of the best strains out there. 

It's a bushy plant, mostly sativa, unknown percentage of indica, but early on in vegetation she has big dark green wide foliage. Really stretches from one week into flowering and continues to nearly harvest and starts to tower the Colombian Gold within week 4 of flowering....She makes odd looking colas full of trics and topples over if you don't tie/anchor her down. Last grow 4-5 main tops/colas out of 12 tops just fell over because her nuggets are so dense, after trim/dry/cure the nuggets are rock hard, nearly grinds to powder.....

Smells like juicy fruit gum w/after taste of blueberrys...the high is stellar uplifting and has an awesome pain control effect....Diffently a day smoke, night time you may have a hard time sleeping....


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice report fader, thanks!


----------



## faderharley (Apr 19, 2011)

Day 30 of flowering, making the switch today on the 8/16 light schedule, can't wait 3 more days... , my Colombian Gold :holysheep:  color :hubba:


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive recently read on MP that 8/16 is actually bad for your plant. even though the plant is flowering and will flower only in darkness, but it still needs a full 12 hrs of light to absorb all the energy it can to flower as much as possible. I hope someone will add to or edit this as I am not 100%, just something I thought I read.


----------



## the chef (Apr 19, 2011)

Looking good Fader! Told ya that blue will trip you out! It will get blue...er leaves as it flowers!


----------



## faderharley (Apr 19, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Ive recently read on MP that 8/16 is actually bad for your plant. even though the plant is flowering and will flower only in darkness, but it still needs a full 12 hrs of light to absorb all the energy it can to flower as much as possible. I hope someone will add to or edit this as I am not 100%, just something I thought I read.


 
Let me research it further....I have read both schools of thought. I've read what ur saying, but also I read whenever the plant senses a lengthier dark period, she will produce more trichomes so she has a better chance to pollunate before she dies, due to stress....and showing her way of trying to survive.....kinda like that.....but thanks for the input, I'll give it some more study...


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Fader, let me know what you find out mate. A longer dark period could make a plant produce more because it senses an even longer dark period, but I dont know if its worth sacrificing the daylight. Since you can and do grow marijuana indoors I have recently had the thought that maybe a grow doesnt have to be confined to a 24 hr cycle since its indoor. I am going to start a thread in the general thread with more details, care to comment? Thanks 

Moses


----------



## faderharley (Apr 19, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Looking good Fader! Told ya that blue will trip you out! It will get blue...er leaves as it flowers!


 
Thanks the chef, have not seen any blue yet, but I hear ya...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh dear, the colombian gold made me want to lick the screen. That blue widow is pretty too, lots of sparkles.


----------



## Hick (Apr 20, 2011)

faderharley said:
			
		

> Let me research it further....I have read both schools of thought. I've read what ur saying, but also I read whenever the plant senses a lengthier dark period, she will produce more trichomes so she has a better chance to pollunate before she dies, due to stress....and showing her way of trying to survive.....kinda like that.....but thanks for the input, I'll give it some more study...



  Robert Clark's book "Marijuana Botany" fader'.. hXXp://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/botany.html   I "highly" recommend it. 

   Chapter 4 deals specifically with maturation and it's influential factors.
from.. "*Factors Influencing THC Production"*  section


> THC production requires the proper quantity and quality of light. It  seems that none of the biosynthetic processes operate efficiently when  low light conditions prevent proper photosynthesis. Research has shown  (Valle et al. 1978) that twice as much THC is produced under a 12-hour  photoperiod than under a 10-hour photoperiod......
> Drug Cannabis production requires 11-12 hours of continuous darkness to  induce flowering and at least 10 hours of light for adequate THC  production (Valle et al. 1978). In a greenhouse, supplemental lighting  need be used only to extend daylength, while the sun supplies the energy  needed for growth and THC biosynthesis. It is not known why at least 10  hours (and preferably 12 or 13 hours) of light are needed for high THC  production. This is not dependent on accumulated solar energy since  light responses can be activated and THC production increased with only a  40-watt bulb. A reasonable theory is that a light-sensitive pigment in  the plant (possibly phytochrome) acts as a switch, causing the plant to  follow the flowering cycle. THC production is probably associated with  the induction of flowering resulting from the photoperiod change.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you for posting that Hick. I had been looking for that exact article. Happy 4/20 mate!


----------



## Hick (Apr 20, 2011)

:aok:.. it is a bounty of information moses..  (the entire book!)
and a HAPPY HAPPY 420 to you 'n everyone else as well!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 20, 2011)

Why are you not running your flowering lights 12/12?  We know from controlled studies that less light is very detrimental to yield...


----------



## Hick (Apr 20, 2011)

yield AND potency!...


----------



## faderharley (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey, sorry about the light schedule thingy, just trying to see who's sleeping in my gj.....need to switch back to 12/12 today for the next 5 weeks or until the colas all filled out, then move it to 8/16 to increase the ripening rate for the week b4 harvest.....keep forgeting that.. ..got ahead of myself, I use this scedule:  for vegetation 24 hrs/day, flowering I switch to 12/12 until pistils appear, move to 10/14 for flowering production" increases flower production, then back to 12/12 until last week or so then I switch to 08/16 to inhance quicker maturity and ripening of the colas, more last ditch effort tric production, then go dark for 48 hrs b4 the cut....workes everytime, yes indeedy.... 

However yeild has never been a problem for me, more concerned about potency, quality of smell, taste, stickyness ect....don't really give a hoot if I end up w/15 pint like last time or just 5, it's all about knockdown power, not harvesting 2 tons.... 

:holysheep: it's 420 day.. ..dedicated these photos for the ones that can't grow


----------



## faderharley (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey, what's up?


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow the hairs have really ripened. mojo for ya mate


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah, they look really nice fader.  PEACE


----------



## faderharley (Apr 25, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Wow the hairs have really ripened. mojo for ya mate


 
Thanks MosesPMG, yeah the Gold is starting to show off some of her color. Also the gals seem to like that extra 2hrs/day..... I'll stay at 12/12 light schd for 2-3 weeks, then make the switch to 8/16 to enhance maturity, ripening.......the 1st cut will at 30%-40% amber, then 50%-60% amber, the underbud I'll cut 80% amber.... Should give the Gold some more knockdown power....:hubba: 

Day 36


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 25, 2011)

wow your really gonna let them ripen. That is gonna be some knock out meds at 80% amber :shocked:


----------



## faderharley (Apr 25, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Yeah, they look really nice fader. PEACE


 
Thanks powerplanter, I go abit overboard on the photos, but my gals do look pretty good if I do say so myself.... 

I just keep moving those CFLs each day and watch my PH and PPm's... .. 
The Blue is really bringing out the trichomes these past few days....  Thanks for the comments and stop-by....


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking yummy, Fader, well done!


----------



## jandi421 (Apr 25, 2011)

you should put those in for pic o' the month.    looking beautiful!


----------



## faderharley (Apr 26, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Looking yummy, Fader, well done!


 
Thanks Roddy, the gals are starting to fill out abit more, showing more color... I really like the colors the LCGold is putting out on this go around...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking good my friend. I think I should go smoke some gold.


----------



## faderharley (Apr 26, 2011)

jandi421 said:
			
		

> you should put those in for pic o' the month. looking beautiful!


 
Hey jandi421, thanks for stopping by. I'm not sure but I think someone has to nominate you for getting a photo of the month selected, but I'm not sure, but thanks....right now I'd enter this one if I could..... 

Landrace Colombian Gold, day 37 of flowering


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 26, 2011)

I will nominate you Fader, I just looked at the other nominations and I think yours is the best :aok:


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 26, 2011)

and you dont have to be nominated I dont think, just post your pic on the submissions


----------



## heal4real (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey there dude, how are you,
your grow is looking really good.
Sorry I haven't been around.
Keep pushin out that dank...


----------



## faderharley (Apr 28, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> I will nominate you Fader, I just looked at the other nominations and I think yours is the best :aok:


 
Thanks for saying so MosesPMG, I looked as well, allot of good photos over there...thanks again


----------



## faderharley (Apr 28, 2011)

heal4real said:
			
		

> Hey there dude, how are you,
> your grow is looking really good.
> Sorry I haven't been around.
> Keep pushin out that dank...


 
Whats's up heal4real, where have you been? Been missing your grow journal and support.... Are ya here to stay? I hope so, good to hear from ya again  

My regrow is in day 39 of flowering..... the buds look a week to 10 days more matured in comparison to photos of day 38,39,40 and so forth of the first run w/these strains, kinda odd if u ask me....but they are doing really good, lots of color and trics......gonna amber out the gold as far as I can, the blue will get cut at 70%cloudy w/30%amber

Once again, good to see you back, been planning/working on a new set-up, new strains, so forth.... Have you a current grow going on?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey fader, just smoked or I should say vaped some gold. Always think of you. Do you care if i post a pic of my gold mom for you to look at. She was the runt of the clones and has been vegging for a couple three months. I am going to flower her now. Did you let yours go till amber last time? I want mine even more up so no amber for me this time.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 28, 2011)

:aok: :watchplant: eace:


----------



## faderharley (Apr 28, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey fader, just smoked or I should say vaped some gold. Always think of you. Do you care if i post a pic of my gold mom for you to look at. She was the runt of the clones and has been vegging for a couple three months. I am going to flower her now. Did you let yours go till amber last time? I want mine even more up so no amber for me this time.


 
No go ahead and post a photo of your CGold, that's fine w/me... 

The 1st time I grew this LCGold I cut at 20%-30% amber, this time I plan to cut w/more amber... This LCGold will hit ya really mellow but after about 10-15 minutes you have that real stoner moment which I like allot, I want to see if I can approve on that. That stoney buzz just hits ya too w/o any warning.....:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2011)

She is a big mom. She is the tree in front. 34 inches. She got to big to keep as a mom for me and has been topped many many times. Will be interesting I guess to see her flower.


----------



## faderharley (Apr 28, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> She is a big mom. She is the tree in front. 34 inches. She got to big to keep as a mom for me and has been topped many many times. Will be interesting I guess to see her flower.
> View attachment 167060


 
She is a tree!! Wow! I mean really!!  :holysheep:  She ought to give ya about a lbs at least... very nice Rosebud... 


Trying to figure out what to do w/mine in another month or so after harvest, may reveg long enough for cuttings, then throw the switch and make a momma out of one of the clones, I am itching to get started w/new strains.....


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2011)

I know what you mean, there are so many out there and so little time. ha. I don't know if I will keep gold forever or not. How do you decide. I have 5 different kinds now. I have to keep medicine woman for night time medicine. Man it really helps me sleep. If i wake in the middle of the night I vape a little and go back to sleep. I love Jack herer too. My reveg is working, thanks to you. and on and on.
I have never got a pound in my life. that would be amazing.


----------



## faderharley (Apr 28, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, there are so many out there and so little time. ha. I don't know if I will keep gold forever or not. How do you decide. I have 5 different kinds now. I have to keep medicine woman for night time medicine. Man it really helps me sleep. If i wake in the middle of the night I vape a little and go back to sleep. I love Jack herer too. My reveg is working, thanks to you. and on and on.
> I have never got a pound in my life. that would be amazing.


 
Hey Rosebud, been thinking about our C. Gold adventures, it is one of the best strains to date I have consumed...don't you agree? ....whenever I wake in the middle of the night I'll smoke some of my 1st grow, it was mostly indica dominet, suppose to have been Kandahar and/or Big Bud.... but got screwed over on the seeds, a later story... But my 1st grow does have some real nice relaxing mellow body and head buzz...slightly couched locked, but will make you very mellow after 4-6 hits of my bubble....:hubba: 


I have 3 seeds of L.C.Gold remaining from when I got them in 2010, but no Blue Widow, so I am ordering 5 seeds of Blue Widow w/these strains as well, 5 seeds of Royal Haze, 5 seeds of Skunk#1, 5 seeds of Northern Lights#5 and 5 seeds of Pamir Gold.... The plan is to take cuttings from the 2nd round re-grow, those cuttings will go into air pods to momma out... The new strains will be germinated, 1 strain each, put into the new grow area in an aero-hydro set-up, veg for about 5 weeks, take cuttings, then flowering them out while new cuttings start the next phase of grow 

I nearly hit a heavy pound last grow, I believe I was slightly over it, but growing aero-hydro you can get some nice yeilds.... I have many a good freinds out there growing in aero-hydro, DWC, Bubble-ponics and hydro, they all get awesome outcomes....but your momma, I bet at least 3/4 lbs if not a good lbs, she is simply huge


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2011)

I think it is good. But I need to grow it again to see if it is wonderful. Maybe i am thinking about this wrong. Maybe I should use it for nighttime instead of trying for speedy pot.
If you can ever get Medicine Woman do, I think it is an Oregon special maybe. It is great for sleep.

Your new genetics sound fun. Pamir gold? need to look that up.
I hope your right about the poundage, ha. We shall see. We could put a little money on it?? Not really. I like your picture you posted a lot. It is a good one.


----------



## faderharley (Apr 30, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I think it is good. But I need to grow it again to see if it is wonderful. Maybe i am thinking about this wrong. Maybe I should use it for nighttime instead of trying for speedy pot.
> If you can ever get Medicine Woman do, I think it is an Oregon special maybe. It is great for sleep.
> 
> Your new genetics sound fun. Pamir gold? need to look that up.
> I hope your right about the poundage, ha. We shall see. We could put a little money on it?? Not really. I like your picture you posted a lot. It is a good one.


 
Thanks Rosebud, that Pamir Gold is crossed w/Colombian Gold, I think w/Mex. Acapulo?? maybe... Guess what I'm going to do this beautiful day...


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 30, 2011)

Skateboard! right right? lol


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2011)

I am so happy for you. Is it ok for you to drive yet? I bet it isn't. You should be glad your not married to  me, I wouldn't want you to do that yet. Has it been 6 weeks???

On the other hand, HAVE the Best time Ever!


----------



## faderharley (Apr 30, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> Skateboard! right right? lol


 
Actually I pulled it out yesterday afternoon... Spent a few hours waxing & detailing her. Really was going to go then, but thought I'd save that for today, it was a great short ride...thanks rotten_socks


----------



## faderharley (Apr 30, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am so happy for you. Is it ok for you to drive yet? I bet it isn't. You should be glad your not married to me, I wouldn't want you to do that yet. Has it been 6 weeks???
> 
> On the other hand, HAVE the Best time Ever!


 
It'll be 5 weeks this upcoming Monday... yeah they say your not to drive a vehical until after 6 weeks from surgery... Don't know if that includes harleys does it? :hubba: 

Did not stray to far from the house, just the neighbor-hood for about 30 minutes, no real discomfort... But it was awesome to say the least....


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2011)

congrats fader, you are back to normal.


----------



## faderharley (May 2, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> congrats fader, you are back to normal.


 
I would not say normal, but getting there, I think.... I have follow-ups this week, always fun....

Anyway, my Blue Widow is leaning, going to have to anchor her down, she is starting to get fat.... she did this last time... Gotta tell ya Rosebud, that Blue Widow and Colombian Gold is simply awesome smoke for my needs

Update
Day 43 of flowering, regrow#1, Aero-Hydro set-up using GH Flora Bloom, GH Flora Micro Nutrients, Botanicare Calmag+ and Pure Blend supplements w/distilled water. Burning 1280watts, 83,000 lumen CFLs w/a 12/12 light schedule, in a 3.5' x 4' x 9' closet...


----------



## faderharley (May 2, 2011)

sorry about the double post.... my Gold at day 43


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2011)

ooh just beautiful.


----------



## powerplanter (May 2, 2011)

They look good fader.  How long do you think you'll let them go before the chop?


----------



## faderharley (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Rosebud and powerplant.... I plan to chop most of the Blue Widow when her trichomes are at 70-80% cloudy w/20-30% amber, the remaining BW I'll take when she ambers upto 50% or better. 

The Gold I cut when the amber is 50% or greater, I want more knockdown power w/the Gold..... 

The Blue Widow was fallen over today.... had to tie her up....


----------



## faderharley (May 8, 2011)

Day 49 of flowering, my gals seem to be top heavy. Had to tie up some gold and blue this am again.... Switching back to the 10/14 light schdl for a week, then I am knocking it down to 8/16 to finish out.....

Starting to watch trics now, but it's still early....  

happy momma day


----------



## faderharley (May 12, 2011)

day 53 flowering, 1280watts of CFLs, light schedule 10/14, trics are 90% clear w/10% cloudy :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2011)

Fader where are you?


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hope your ok man.


----------



## faderharley (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks Rosebud and powerplant for your concerns, been enjoying the summer, remodeling the shack and keeping the wife happy by doing her honey-do-list...... sucks

Did the cut on 6-5-11, trichomes were at 80% cloudy w/50+% amber.... and yes it kicks like a mule to put it politely..... got 16 pints of Gold, 3 pints of Blue and have 2 large zip-locks of underbud in the freezer....

I shut the re-grow down after the cut, I have more bud than I know what to do with right now, but I plan to get another grow started soon using my new area which I have talked about from time to time.... anyways...


----------



## faderharley (Jul 1, 2011)

*Smoke Report* from the successful regrow attempt w/ Landrace Colombian Gold and Blue Widow:
 
After 3+weeks of the ongoing curing of my harvest on 6-5-11 on both these 2 strains I wanted to make a fair and honest assessment of the quality of these 2 strains, so here we go

*Landrace Colombian Gold*: this strain from the 1st grow was already awesome in its own rights, smell, taste, bag appeal... the high and medical benefits Id rate an easy 8 out of 10. The re-grow was an attempt to find out if I could get more of a knockdown and/or couch lock from it.... and I did, I would actually rate it now at a 8.5, perhaps even better. Keeping in mind I had experienced smoking opium laced hash in Europe many years ago while stationed in Germany, which Id rate the hash any easy 10+++, the LCG is not that of course, but Id rank it in the top 5 bud I have smoked in my past 30+ years experience smoking marijuana. I will note that the effects do not last as long as the first grow and it has lost its creep up effect which hits you in about 10-15 minutes or so you go into that stoner moment for a few hours, with that said however, you receive that stoner moment within 1-2 minutes now, but once again the effects only last for about 6 hours instead of 8-10, not a bad trade, cuz now it will kick your butt faster, better and of course will put you down on that couch allot faster than I had hoped.
*Tally
Bag appeal*: 8/10
*Taste*: 8/10 even smoother than before, sweet as sweet can be, makes my mouth water when I smoke it
*Smell*: 8/10 like the taste, smells like ripened fruit
*High*: 8.5/10
*Estimated Dispensary Cost*: between $55-$65 per 3.5 grams, or between $450-$520 per oz 

*Blue Widow*: this strain is in my opinion probably one of the best buds out there to consume. The taste, smell and effects is even more superior to the LCG.... I did not want to amber it out like I did w/the Gold, but I thought what the hell and the difference just made it so much better than the 1 grow w/this awesome strain. Id like to state to any new growers out there as well as seasoned growers, grow this strain, you will not regret it....my 1st grow I believed I rated it a 8 to an 8.5...now its a 9.9+ imo.... the high is so hard to describe, because I just get to stoned whenever I smoke just a half doob of it, kid you not.....
*Tally
Bag appeal*: 8/10 solid hard nuggets, lighter color than regular bud imo
*Taste*: 9/10 you get the after taste of blueberries, also when I first smoked it from my 1st run it tasted so familuar, then I realized that the taste of European opium laced hash came to mind...really hard to describe.... but a great taste, not harsh but comes w/little cough on the deep draws, but who cares
*Smell*: 9/10 exactly like juicy fruit gum or fruity gum or candy and very potent smell in fact...
*High*: 9.9/10, the very best, only difference is on the regrow, this time it has the creep up on ya effect, and man it slams you up against the wall, however once again the high only last about 6-7 hours from 1 doob....
*Estimated Dispensary Cost*: Id let it go for about $6500 per pound, maybe $7000....grow it, youll see if you grow it


In closing I putting my next grow on pause until August or September, trying to get my shack ready for sale by 1-2-12, with little hope, the smell of growing will have disappeared by the time for our open house in January 2012, that is if we survive the Mayans December 21st 2012 prediction:holysheep: , I guess we will see after that..... hope everybody has a nice 4th of July.... thanks for all of your support guys, stay kool as always

your freindship, support and comments have been awesome and fellow growers, keep growing the bud, take care faderharley


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice report bro.  Glad your doin ok.  You can send me a pint or two if you need the room...???  :hubba:  Peace man!!


----------



## faderharley (Jul 17, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Nice report bro. Glad your doin ok. You can send me a pint or two if you need the room...??? :hubba: Peace man!!


 
Thanks powerplant, finally got it all weighed out....
LCG got 13 oz, 11 grams
BW got 1 oz, 12 grams
trim/underbud got 1oz, 22 grams

wanna make some hash from the trim, not sure what kind of hash tho, did the hash oil a few times, but like to get some hash to smoke.... thanks for stopping by


----------



## faderharley (Jul 22, 2011)

:holysheep:  another story, this really happened on 7-21-11, yesterday

the state I live in you have to get your bike/vehical inspected every 1-2 years depending on odd and even years, this year I got 2 year tags, with that said you must have and pass a motor vehical inspection to get your vehical tagged. Over the past 10 years of owning my Harley Fatboy I had always taken it to a Harley Davidson dealership, but this year due to the 99-105 degree outside temps I decided to take it to the nearest state vehical inspection station to save time and the nearest Harley dealership is about 30 miles from home and you have to bring the bike in the night before, they inspect the next day and like any other dealership, they hunt down anything on the bike to get more $$$ 

well I should have seen it coming when I entered the station, both inpectors could barely speak any english, they looked like the last time they had a bath or wore clean clothes was maybe in the year of 2009....  also in my state the qualified ??? inspector needs to drive the vehical, that was not going to happen w/my bike, I said no way, once that was resolved the inspection started... then the minute I turned my back I turned around and this guy is getting ready to jam a 4 foot steel rod up my Vance & Hines exhaust pipes.... any bike owner knows that Vance & Hines chrome pipes run about $1000-$1400 bucks... I paid $1250 for mine...I yelled at the inspectors that if they jam that rod up my pipes, I'll take it and jam it up their a^ses... they were trying to say " we check baffles" I said to them " if you knew anything about motorcycles, Vance & Hines pipes have no baffles" btw stock pipes are baffled, many bikers will punch out the baffles to make thier exhaust pipes sound like Vance & Hines... punched out baffles are illegal in most states..... anyway after standing there in 100 degree heat for 30 minutes while these 2 clowns were trying to destroy my pipes I said "thats it", I'm out of here.... they said $10 for the inspection, I said no way, they said we turn you into state if no pay, I said "do it, I don't care cause you can bet I'll be turning you into the state as well", they said no no no, we give state sticker, we get now for you, you no pay..... during this time there was 3 other customers waiting to get thier vehicals inspected as well.... kinda funny as I was pulling away on my Fatboy, I noticed that those 3 customers were leaving as well.....

lesson learned, take your bike to the dealership


----------



## happydaze (Jul 22, 2011)

Great grow great stories. Peace, Fader.

-Happydaze


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 22, 2011)

I know what you mean man.  They hire anybody for $7.20 an hour.  It's ironic, the state hires these guys and their probably illegal. Anyway, you do a heck of a grow with those florescent bulbs.  Stay safe bro.  PEACE!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2011)

that is one nice harvest and one nice bike.


----------



## faderharley (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks happydaze, powerplanter and Rosebud....

yesterday it got to 103 outside while I was riding, love to ride when it's real hot.... stopped by a few biker bars close by, then I went to Harley & Horses, it's a kool bar... anyway they had a live band playing in the parking lot, big smoker going, keggers every where, place was packed w/bikers, my kind of place... just as the sun was dropping, one of the gals fired up a doob and was passing it all around, then a couple at my table blazed up another doob..... I thought why not, so I go out to my bike, grabbed a fat doob of Colombian Gold... came back, my seat was gone, standing there.... I debated for a minute, then I blazed it up.... 10 minutes later i was ript.... a few people that shared it w/me claimed the liked it allot and asked if I had anymore, told them it was the last of it... anyway it was fun day to say the least....


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 24, 2011)

You better be careful fader.  You'll end up blowin another gasket.   LOL  Glad to see your out and having fun.  Stay safe bro.


----------



## faderharley (Jul 28, 2011)

hey powerplant, man riding this year has been awesome... met up w/few new riders and looking forward to a few upcoming rallies and events..... may even take in a concert, have not done that for awhile


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 2, 2011)

My wife won't let me have a bike.  Say's their to unsafe.  She doesn't let me grow either (or is it ither, I'm so high).  I think I see a pattern here.  Hmmm.  My wife's a cop!!  I am so busted.  LOL  Peace fader.


----------



## faderharley (Aug 2, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> My wife won't let me have a bike. Say's their to unsafe. She doesn't let me grow either (or is it ither, I'm so high). I think I see a pattern here. Hmmm.  My wife's a cop!! I am so busted. LOL Peace fader.


 
I hear ya powerplant, motorcycles accidents are usually cause by an inexperience rider or by another vehical hitting it.... like 80% of fatal motorcycle accidents are caused by another vehical... can't even count how many times a car or truck has pulled out in front of me or pass into my lane w/o even seeing me.... hence the loud Vance & Hines pipes I have so if they can't see me, they can hear me..... 

As far as you wifes job, well not much can be said about that, my neighbor also works for the police department.... so when my grow starts to smell thru-out the house we are burning several scented candles to cover the smell.... plan to install a carbon filtered exhaust fan on the next grow to help w/the smell.... later bro


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 2, 2011)

Loud pipes.  Never thought of that one.  She's not really a cop, just kidding.  But yeah, I used to drive a truck for a living so I have seen enough people hurt on bikes because of other people.  When I was teaching my son how to drive, he pulled out in front of one because he didn't see it.  I saw it but he was out before I could say anything.  No harm, just scared him when I pointed it out to him.  I don't think he'll do that again.  Later fader, LOL


----------



## faderharley (Aug 21, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Loud pipes. Never thought of that one. She's not really a cop, just kidding. But yeah, I used to drive a truck for a living so I have seen enough people hurt on bikes because of other people. When I was teaching my son how to drive, he pulled out in front of one because he didn't see it. I saw it but he was out before I could say anything. No harm, just scared him when I pointed it out to him. I don't think he'll do that again. Later fader, LOL


 
My nieghbor, she is a cop, and her husband is a real ****..... I'm surprised that they have not showed up at our front door step from time to time.... he's gotten into several verbal and physical disputes from nieghbors up the street and across from him.... to the point the cops show up, and guess who they side on.... the **** was out there wheeling a handgun last time yet he goes free..... yeah, my wife and I keep to ourselves until our kids and grandkids show-up, but we even have to keep them inside due to the mis-fit next door and his/hers hand guns...... so imagine trying to grow Grade A bud with that to worry about  

Mule Run is coming down the road on 09-10-11, last big bike rally for the area, usually over 10,000+ bikers, tap beer, shitty food and 3 live outlaw bands playing through-out the night into Sunday PM for $20 bucks each, hope ****-head stay's home..... last time we went w/our friends and smoked doobs all night long...... this year bringin lots of Gold and Blue along.... you can always pick out the bikers/people who have no smoke to share, they hang around like vultures waiting to get a hit or pick up a tossed roach or two off the ground, I use to be one of them, how pathedic is that?.... now I'm the one tossing the roach..... how pathedic is that as well? I always have plenty to share so this rally will be very interesting indeedy........


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2011)

Fader, you could toss them a pint and you know you wouldn't miss it.


----------



## faderharley (Aug 22, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Fader, you could toss them a pint and you know you wouldn't miss it.


 
Just might do that Rosebud, that would be allot of doobs to roll..... probably bring a few fully packed doob tubes and this year we are bringing our lawn-chairs..... past times we'd sit on the ground, but every-so often you get someone stumbling thru...... once we watched a couple trying to sqeeze by a big crowd w/2 beers in hand and of course beer gets spilled and all hell breaks out.... at my age/health it gets harder to jump to your feet from sitting on the ground, then grab the wife to put in front of me to cover any oncoming blows.... she does'nt get beat-up to bad, lol.....

The annual Mule Run is allot of fun, we plan to stay the night if does'nt rain.... sleep in the wifes car, then jump in the car and on the bike early Sunday morning, head-out for a group breakfast..... not sure what our friends have plan, they too are bringing lawn-chairs and sleep over stuff.... some people bring tents, campers, even a few big-*** bus campers..... but the crowd we hang w/just a sleepover in the car or pump tent..... and of course our bikes.... around mid-nite they blaze up a hugh bon-fire..... plan to take allot of photos, maybe you can pick me out Rosebud, I'll be the guy barely standing w/the bloodshot eyes lol


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds like a good time, except sleeping in the car part, i can't rough it anymore. Looking forward to the pic's, I am sure i will recognize you. ha.


----------

